
Ask HN: Unbreakable Crypto How to Market - damaru
I was talking to this tech person today who was telling me about his unbreakable crypto technology. He was wondering how to market the idea as it didn&#x27;t get any tracktion in the market.<p>I was wondering if a social network type of approach where you offer an incentive (1000$) to break a technology, yet you have to pay 10$ to enter which get added to the amount offered. Is that something that could interest people to try to hack your crypto? Is that too cheap? Like bounty hunter on a bug?<p>Are there contest and other avenues to prove your working concept?
======
nsajko
This is like asking _I was talking to this medicine person today who was
telling me about his perfectly effective zero-cost therapy. He was wondering
how to market the idea as it didn 't get any tracktion_ [sic] _in the market._

* Firstly, "tech person" is strange considering this place is Hacker News, and possibly insulting.

* "Unbreakable" is unbelievable.

* "Crypto" is not specific enough. (Is it a symmetric cipher, asymmetric crypto, a secure hash?)

There are cryptological competitions like this [0] one (it is too late to
contest now in that one). I am not an expert, but I think if you were doing
your own "crypto contest" thing, you would need to ensure the winners get at
least on the order of 50000$ (consider that people get thousands of dollars
just on bug bounties, the money may need to replace tenure, attackers may be
better funded, etc.)

[0] [https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Lightweight-
Cryptography/Roun...](https://csrc.nist.gov/Projects/Lightweight-
Cryptography/Round-1-Candidates)

